# First attempt at smoking kielbasa



## stevecylka (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

I just posted my first attempt at kielbasa on my food blog! check it out. I got my bradey this summer and am hooked using it. In the weeks to come I am going to be putting up my many different things I have smoked. Bradley is AWESOME. love it. Being Ukrainian I love that I can make my own kielbasa.


----------

